

The Importance of Realism in Startups - mmahemoff
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/08/10/the-importance-of-realism-in-startups

======
casca
For those who prefer to watch at a faster speed, the link to the video:
[http://avideos.5min.com/371/5178371/517837087_4.mp4](http://avideos.5min.com/371/5178371/517837087_4.mp4)
(138Mb)

------
mindcrime
Earlier discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6194136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6194136)

